# AMAZON!!! - Our 2018 Wishlist



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

- Release 40 hour weekly cap
- Add texting option into app to text customers
- Add option in app the specifically write where package was left for unattended deliveries
- More efficient routing! Over the holidays, routes were beautifully put together with multiple stops in smaller areas, please don’t go back to routes that are spread out all over the damn place
- Driver support actually at the warehouse. Amazon has completely stripped the warehouse managers of the power to do anything when drivers run into problems, and dealing with support via phone or email is way too inefficient when you’ve got a route to do


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Happy New Year! Make Flex Great Again!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I wish they deactivate all users with multiple accounts using fake GPS.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I wish they deactivate all users with multiple accounts using fake GPS.


That was not a direct shot at anyone in particular. Nope, nope, not at all.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> I wish they deactivate all users with multiple accounts using fake GPS.


if you're referring to me, I never actually ended needing to use fake GPS.

Yes, I have two accounts because Amazon refuses to let drivers work more than 40 hours/week on one account. the second account is in my moms info, and believe it or not, she comes with me when I work under her account.

nice try, though ..


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> if you're referring to me, I never actually ended needing to use fake GPS.
> 
> Yes, I have two accounts because Amazon refuses to let drivers work more than 40 hours/week on one account. the second account is in my moms info, and believe it or not, she comes with me when I work under her account.
> 
> nice try, though ..


Having two accounts is very common now. I know at least 10 drivers with doubles. It's a workaround for a very broken policy. The solution is to RELEASE THAT CAP, not catch overtimers. Why in the world would you not want willing, ready, efficient, experienced drivers working for you, lawsuit aside. The people who want to work over 40 will not sue you!!! People wanted to sue when hours were plentiful. That era is over.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

- as rozz mentioned, sturdier bags! would be even better if they had handles
- cap the amount you let customers order .. the other day I had 70 lbs (35 bags of milk, 2 gallons per bag) as a 1-hour delivery. it set the warehouse back trying to prepare and I was 30 minutes late in delivering because of the delivery location and the amount of time it took loading/unloading it all


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I think they have to leave the 40 hr cap for Labor law reasons. Plus when the bots users cap, gives the rest of us a chance.

Course in the next week blocks maybe hard to come by.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> -
> - Add option in app the specifically write where package was left for unattended deliveries


Unless recently all one had to do was choose the top option and write down where. Now of course it doesn't give a prompt. This is especially problematic with leasing offices that take them but don't sign, as signing is the only way to indicate a specific location with no photo.


----------



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

Are there blocks available for today?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> - Driver support actually at the warehouse. Amazon has completely stripped the warehouse managers of the power to do anything when drivers run into problems, and dealing with support via phone or email is way too inefficient when you've got a route to do


Nope, warehouse people ruined that for everyone, the ability to run scams made this a non-starter. Vests were hooking up friends/family with blocks, messing with rates/blocks, taking kickbacks, etc. so they just shut it down and took away all their power. People just can't play fair and it f-s everything up.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Bill1630 said:


> Are there blocks available for today?


my warehouse is open today


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

They need to get their act together with training driver support. Tired of having to call back because the first person I talked to doesn't know what to do. Happened more than once during the holidays. Total waste of time. Shouldn't have to tell them yes, you can look it up without TBA number use the address!! I just say ok thanks and hang up. Call back and get someone who wasn't just hired two days ago and given a 10 minute training video to watch. Frustrating


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

rozz said:


> Having two accounts is very common now. I know at least 10 drivers with doubles. It's a workaround for a very broken policy. The solution is to RELEASE THAT CAP, not catch overtimers. Why in the world would you not want willing, ready, efficient, experienced drivers working for you, lawsuit aside. The people who want to work over 40 will not sue you!!! People wanted to sue when hours were plentiful. That era is over.


That cap is probably OSHA related. The OSHA guidelines cap drivers at 60hrs but then require something like 36 hours of consecutive time off (not just from Amazon but other paid work). You (you are an IC) and Amazon can get fined for that, not to mention get sued big time if someone (you) worked 60hrs in 7 days, had no off time and got into an accident while driving commercially. In short, it seems Amazon are preemptively covering their ass with the 40hr cap. You might not sue, but someone else will and it won't just be Amazon they go after.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Brandon Wilson said:


> That cap is OSHA related mostly. The OSHA guidelines cap drivers at 60hrs but then require something like 36 hours of consecutive time off (not just from Amazon but other paid work). You (you are an IC) and Amazon can get fined for that, not to mention get sued big time if someone (you) worked 60hrs in 7 days, had no off time and got into an accident. In short, Amazon are preemptively covering their ass with the 40hr cap. You might not sue, but someone else will and it won't just be Amazon they can go after.


Source??


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> Source??


https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/regulations/hours-service/summary-hours-service-regulations


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Another wish; go back to the 24 hours advance drops. All blocks except reserved are released about 2 hours before start time. It was much better being able to plan ahead.


----------



## methehero (Feb 4, 2017)

What makes you think Amazon is reading these forums?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

methehero said:


> What makes you think Amazon is reading these forums?


because Amazon advertised on this forum when they were looking for drivers in the Bay Area last year - it's how I found out about Flex.

Another driver from Seattle also confirmed they know about this forum and monitor it after attending a driver session they held there.

Lastly, I complained about 2 things specifically only on this forum and within a week, changes were made at my warehouse related to those complaints.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

methehero said:


> What makes you think Amazon is reading these forums?


Hell, Amazon reads this forum just to keep up with the make your own free block grabber thread...


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

-Can we have pickers just pick per cart/routes. SO bags dont go missing.
-Make sure that Drivers scan all bag BEFORE they leave the building.
-Have an actual Manager at Sprouts and pass 8pm.
too many times workers have just dropped an order/cleared it and just b/c it 8pm.


OH 10 hour cap work day would be great... capped 40 hour work week..


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If Amazon doesn't care if a person works two or more flex accounts, why would they need to release the 40 hr weekly cap?


----------

